# Backup wie am besten?



## DePepper (2. August 2006)

Hallo ich hab da ma ein Problem....

Und zwar habe ich mir einen Linux Server eingerichtet schön Fileserver usw. Samba läuft wunderbar. Die Dokumente liegen auf einer eigenen Partition. So zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Partition eingerichtet für ein Backup. Bisher kopiere ich immer von Hand die Dokumente ins Backup. Hmm...eigentlich müsste es doch einfach gehen. Hab mir da was überlegt wie den Kopier befehl via Cronjob zu geben oder als Script nur weil ich nich weiß wie ich das schreiben soll frag ich mal hier. Gut wäre auch wenn in eine Logdatei reingeschrieben werden würde Das ein Updatet zu 100% ausgeführt wurde. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen wäre total klasse..vielleicht eine Anleitung wie ich mir selber ein Script dafür schreibe das ich via Cronjob starte.

danke jetzt schonmal.....


----------



## Dennis Wronka (3. August 2006)

Schau Dir mal die Tutorials [UNIX] Einfuehrung in Shell-Scripte und [UNIX/Linux] crontab an, damit solltest Du weiterkommen.


----------



## DePepper (3. August 2006)

Danke für deinen Tipp hab den eintrag gar nich gefunden...

thx für die Hilfe


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. August 2006)

DePepper hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke für deinen Tipp hab den eintrag gar nich gefunden...


Dennis meinte vermutlich da Du Dich mit dem Thema auseinander setzen sollst und nicht andere Deine Arbeit machen lassen - damit es Dir in Zukunft leichter fällt Deine Probleme aus der Welt zu schaffen!


----------



## DePepper (4. August 2006)

Nein so sollte es auch nich aussehen ich wollte nur fragen ob jemand so etwas schonmal geschrieben hat. Und halt wie ich da weiter komme. In den Shell scripten kann man auch ganz einfache Linux befehle verwenden wie zum Beispiel "cp -R /dokumente/ /backup/" ?
oder geht das nich so einfach?

mfg basti


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. August 2006)

Du kannst in Shell-Scripts alles machen was Du in der Shell auch machen kannst. Wie halt unter DOS mit den Batch-Dateien. Was anderes sind Shell-Scripts unter Unix/Linux ja auch nicht. Nur dass eben die typische Unix-/Linux-Shell, wie z.B. die weit verbreitete Bash einen groesseren Funktionsumfang als die DOS-Shell bietet. Da mag ich mich irren, denn auch die DOS-Shell kann schon relativ viel, und vielleicht gibt es da ja auch noch einiges was ich nie genutzt/gebraucht hab.


----------



## Dr Dau (4. August 2006)

Hallo!

Da ich Null Ahnung von Shellscripten habe, belasse ich es bei einem "einfachen" Backup per Cronjob.
Als Basis-Zielverzeichnis habe ich "/backup" angelegt.
In diesem wird mit mkdir ein "Jahresverzeichnis" angelegt, wiederum in diesem wird mit mkdir ein "Monatsverzeichnis" angelegt.
Da mkdir eine Fehlermeldung ausgibt wenn das Verzeichnis bereits existiert, verwende ich den Schalter "-p" und teile mkdir so mit dass kein Fehler gemeldet werden soll und das existierende Verzeichnis genutzt werden soll.

```
mkdir -p /backup/`date +%Y`/`date +%m`
```
Nun kommt der Kopiervorgang dran.
Mit cp kopiere ich den Inhalt aus /var/www/htdocs in das jeweilige Monatsverzeichnis.
Hierbei nutze ich die Schalter "-R" um rekursiv zu kopieren, "-p" um die Attribute zu übernehmen und "-u" um nur neuere Dateien zu kopieren.

```
cp -Rpu /var/www/htdocs /backup/`date +%Y`/`date +%m`
```
Die ganze Geschichte führe ich mit einem einzigen Cronjob alle 15 Minuten aus.

```
CRON_3_TIMES='*/15 * * * *'
CRON_3_COMMAND='mkdir -p /backup/`date +%Y`/`date +%m`; cp -Rpu /var/www/htdocs /backup/`date +%Y`/`date +%m`'
```
So wird also jeden Monat ein komplettes Backup ausgeführt und den Rest des Monats nur neuere Dateien hinzugefügt.

Ob man nun täglich, wöchentlich, monatlich oder gar jährlich ein komplettes Backup durchführt, ist eher eine Frage der Wichtigkeit der Daten und/oder des Festplattenplatzes. 
Bleibt nur noch dass löschen der alten Backups per Hand, welches sich bei meiner Methode aber nur auf max. einmal pro Monat erstreckt (das aktuelle Backup zu löschen macht ja nicht viel Sinn  ).

Klar, die Methode ist sicherlich nicht die optimalste..... für den "Hausgebrauch" dürfte sie aber ausgereift genug sein.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## ishino (5. August 2006)

Ein simples Skript, das moeglichst clever mit rsync arbeitet ist Dein Freund. ;-)


----------

